# VIA UniChrome Pro Display Driver ver 0.8



## gary4gar (Dec 18, 2007)

ubuntuforums.org said:
			
		

> VIA recently released their binary driver for their integrated graphics for linux. To install it:
> 
> 1. I downloaded the driver from *www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3.
> 2. Choose your distro.
> ...


*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636368
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154

sounds like a dream, but it didn't work for me
did it work for any else?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

@gauri:try installing!make sure all dependencies are installed.also choose correct driver.does this driver supports 3D  ?
I gave up with my via board on Linux.now using intel 915GV chipset based board.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 18, 2007)

they have very tall claims, in the reame me it says it also supports Compiz-fusion
can you help me building & installing the new driver?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

^hidden mode*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2106524157_30cf0a1928_o.png
So...Hope the first compiz screenshot from a via gfx here


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^hidden mode*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2106524157_30cf0a1928_o.png
> So...Hope the first compiz screenshot from a via gfx here


not so soon
i tried but the system hangs
can you help me complie from the source?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 19, 2007)

afaik via drivers needs root access for DRI to work.
tell me which chipset are ur onboard gfx based on from this page below:

*www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=43&CatID=3190

You can find ur chipset from /var/log/Xorg.0.log  post it here.before that i hope ur in ubuntu 
do when internet is connected "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-essential".


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 19, 2007)

i was  not using ubuntu rather a alpha version of a distro but just now did a freash install of gutsy from DVD.

my chipset is VIA K8m800+VIA 8237
*the source drivers:* VIA Linux K8M64XF41061 Driver kernel Source Code
which date a release date of 02 December 2005

*Binary driver for Ubuntu*:
VIA UniChrome Pro Driver Binary
Version - 0.8  	04 December 2007
attached installion readme for driver  binary



also i didn't try the root thingy
right now my xorg file looks like

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter"
	Driver		"via"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync	28-64
	VertRefresh	43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```


```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ glxinfo 
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```


```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
X Window System Version 1.3.0
Release Date: 19 April 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8)
Current Operating System: Linux MOODY-MACHINE 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686
Build Date: 29 September 2007
	Before reporting problems, check *wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 19 09:52:32 2007
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81ea440
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2
	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0204 card 1106,0204 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 134d,2189 card 134d,1002 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7142 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7142 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7142 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0430 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1462,7142 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3108 card 1462,7142 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) unknown vendor (0x1106) unknown chipset (0x3108) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xf4000000/24
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "via"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//via_drv.so
(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.2.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) VIA: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400/KN400, K8M800,
	PM800/PM880/CN400
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(--) Chipset K8M800 found
(!!) VIA Technologies does not support or endorse this driver in any way.
(!!) For support please contact the driver maintainer or your X vendor.
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(**) VIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VIA(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture
(==) VIA(0): Using HW cursor
(--) VIA(0): Chipset: "K8M800"
(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf4000000 with size 0x9000
(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xf4200000 with size 0x10000
(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(--) VIA(0): Chipset Rev.: 0
(--) VIA(0): Detected MSI K8MM-V.
(==) VIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(--) VIA(0): videoram =  65536k
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in
(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 1" initialized.
(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 2" initialized.
(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 3" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" removed.
(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 117  Serial#: 1279406391
(II) VIA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 20
(II) VIA(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) VIA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) VIA(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) VIA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23
(II) VIA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VIA(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) VIA(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) VIA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VIA(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) VIA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VIA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) VIA(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@67Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1152x870@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VIA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) VIA(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881
(II) VIA(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853
(II) VIA(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833
(II) VIA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) VIA(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) VIA(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm
(II) VIA(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0
(II) VIA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0
(II) VIA(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz
(II) VIA(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster
(II) VIA(0): Serial No: HHAY525998
(II) VIA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VIA(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d17013731424c
(II) VIA(0): 	140f0103681f17782eee91a3544c9926
(II) VIA(0): 	0f5054bfee806159455931598180714f
(II) VIA(0): 	010101010101ea240060410028303060
(II) VIA(0): 	130038ea1000001e000000fd0032a01e
(II) VIA(0): 	470b000a202020202020000000fc0053
(II) VIA(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff
(II) VIA(0): 	00484841593532353939380a202000ff
(II) VIA(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) VIA(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) VIA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using hsync range of 28.00-64.00 kHz
(II) VIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 43.00-60.00 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 230.00 MHz
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (interlace mode not supported)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): CrtcHSyncEnd out of range.
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (horizontal sync too wide)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): CrtcHSyncEnd out of range.
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (horizontal sync too wide)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(--) VIA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)
(**) VIA(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 109.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from -0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1280x800": 83.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x800"   83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 80.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x768"   80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from -0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm
(**) VIA(0): DPI set to (104, 113)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[10] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(--) VIA(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xf0000000 with size 0x4000000
(==) VIA(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)
(--) VIA(0): Frame buffer start: 0xb3b6e000, free start: 0x500000 end: 0x4000000
(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf4000000 with size 0x9000
(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xf4200000 with size 0x10000
(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(II) VIA(0): 3D Engine has been initialized.
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "via"
(II) VIA(0): [drm] drmOpen failed
(EE) VIA(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
(II) VIA(0): VIAInternalScreenInit
(II) VIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Image Writes
	Offscreen Pixmaps
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		31 128x128 slots
		24 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(==) VIA(0): Backing store disabled
(**) Option "dpms"
(**) VIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) VIA(0): direct rendering disabled
(II) VIA(0): Benchmarking video copy. Less is better.
(--) VIA(0): Timed   libc YUV420 copy... 18981483. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Timed kernel YUV420 copy... 18979006. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Timed    SSE YUV420 copy... 18980700. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Timed    MMX YUV420 copy... 18983191. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Timed 3DNow! YUV420 copy... 18968865. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Timed   MMX2 YUV420 copy... 18978526. Throughput: 56.3 MiB/s.
(--) VIA(0): Using 3DNow! YUV42X copy for video.
(WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Cannot use XvMC without DRI!
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

[edit]
removed invisible mode
bug link:*bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5092


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

Perhaps this might help,
*sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=26963&group_id=102048

EDIT: Also , i dont see the modules section in ur xorg.
AFAIK,You should load "dri" and "glx" for dri to work.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

i installed binary driver but

```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ glxinfo 
name of display: :0.0
libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```
i tried running as root but same results


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Check ur xorg.conf,The one u posted doesnt contain the modules section.
AFAIK u need to load "dri","glx" for dri to work.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

thats was my old config file prior to installing the driver, the current one after installing the binary driver



> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i installed binary driver but
> 
> ```
> gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ glxinfo
> ...



That means u dont have enuf priveleges.
Remove the 'Group 0' from the "DRI" Section and try again,
Its not needed AFAIK.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

lol, i even tried to login as a root user, but same (Operation not permitted) msg is coming*farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/2123379826_e65106a626_o.png

[edit]
i guess it worked somehow, now the rendering says yes*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png
but there are many other errors, that have crept in*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2106525721_b621e4efee_o.png
attacthing output

```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
OpenGL vendor string: VIA Technology
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.5.1
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 
    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 
    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 
    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x22 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x23 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x27 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2a 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2b 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2c 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2d 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2e 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 32  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2f 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 32  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x30 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x31 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x53 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$
```




```
X Window System Version 1.3.0
Release Date: 19 April 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8)
Current Operating System: Linux MOODY-MACHINE 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686
Build Date: 29 September 2007
	Before reporting problems, check *wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 20 13:34:55 2007
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "MonitorGeneric Video Card"
(**) |   |-->Device "Generic Video Card"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81ea440
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2
	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0204 card 1106,0204 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 134d,2189 card 134d,1002 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7142 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7142 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7142 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0430 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1462,7142 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3108 card 1462,7142 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) unknown vendor (0x1106) unknown chipset (0x3108) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xf4000000/24
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "via"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//via_drv.so
(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 4.1.72
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.7-7 $
(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400/KN400, K8M800/K8N800,
	PM800/PM880/CN400, P4M800PRO, CX700, K8M890, P4M890, CN750, P4M900
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset K8M800/K8N800 found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(**) VIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) VIA(0): MergedFB mode forced off.
(==) VIA(0): Not using video BIOS to set modes
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) VIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VIA(0): MapBase = b79ef000, MmioBase=f4000000
(II) VIA(0): RegCR08 = 0, RegCR09=4f
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) VIA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM: VIA K8M800


(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: 
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 
(--) VIA(0): Chipset: "K8M800/K8N800"
(--) VIA(0): Chipset Rev.: 0
(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf4000000 with size 0x9000
(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xf4200000 with size 0x200000
(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) VIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(--) VIA(0): videoram =  65536k
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in
(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 1" initialized.
(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 2" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 117  Serial#: 1279406391
(II) VIA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 20
(II) VIA(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) VIA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) VIA(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) VIA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23
(II) VIA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VIA(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) VIA(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) VIA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VIA(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) VIA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VIA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) VIA(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@67Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) VIA(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) VIA(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): 1152x870@75Hz
(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VIA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) VIA(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881
(II) VIA(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853
(II) VIA(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833
(II) VIA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) VIA(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) VIA(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm
(II) VIA(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0
(II) VIA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0
(II) VIA(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz
(II) VIA(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster
(II) VIA(0): Serial No: HHAY525998
(II) VIA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VIA(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d17013731424c
(II) VIA(0): 	140f0103681f17782eee91a3544c9926
(II) VIA(0): 	0f5054bfee806159455931598180714f
(II) VIA(0): 	010101010101ea240060410028303060
(II) VIA(0): 	130038ea1000001e000000fd0032a01e
(II) VIA(0): 	470b000a202020202020000000fc0053
(II) VIA(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff
(II) VIA(0): 	00484841593532353939380a202000ff
(II) VIA(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) VIA(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) VIA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
(--) VIA(0): Max Monitor H =  1280
(--) VIA(0): Max Monitor V =  1024
(II) VIA(0): MonitorGeneric Video Card: Using hsync range of 30.00-113.00 kHz
(II) VIA(0): MonitorGeneric Video Card: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 270.00 MHz
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1440x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1440x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1080" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1440x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (horizontal timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (mode clock too high)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "720x400" (vertical timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "832x624" (horizontal timing out of range)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1366x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1360x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using driver mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x720" (width too large for virtual size)
(--) VIA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
(**) VIA(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 84.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "1024x512": 53.3 MHz, 40.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x512"   53.30  1024 1072 1176 1328  512 513 516 535
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "1024x512": 41.3 MHz, 31.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x512"   41.30  1024 1056 1160 1296  512 513 516 531
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 56.8 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 84.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "720x576": 42.6 MHz, 45.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x576"   42.60  720 760 832 944  576 577 580 602
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.70  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "856x480": 41.3 MHz, 37.7 kHz, 75.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "856x480"   41.30  856 888 976 1096  480 481 484 502
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "856x480": 31.7 MHz, 29.8 kHz, 59.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "856x480"   31.70  856 872 960 1064  480 481 484 497
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "848x480": 47.4 MHz, 42.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "848x480"   47.40  848 888 976 1104  480 481 484 505
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "848x480": 41.0 MHz, 37.7 kHz, 75.1 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "848x480"   41.00  848 880 968 1088  480 481 484 502
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz, 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.50  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "800x480": 29.6 MHz, 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x480"   29.58  800 816 896 992  480 481 484 497
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "720x480": 34.9 MHz, 37.6 kHz, 74.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x480"   34.90  720 752 824 928  480 481 484 502
(**) VIA(0):  Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz, 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.70  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 35.0 MHz, 42.9 kHz, 84.6 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz, 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz
(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) VIA(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm
(**) VIA(0): DPI set to (83, 84)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in
(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap0 auto detect= 0
(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap1 auto detect= 0
(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap0_FieldSwap Disabled
(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap0_HFilter Enabled
(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap1_HFilter Enabled
(**) VIA(0): Option: Capture Over Scan ON
(**) VIA(0): Option: HQV Filter Manual Select Disabled
(**) VIA(0): Option: Set MPEG decode frame buffer number Disable
(**) VIA(0): Option: Capture 1 use H/W auto flip
(**) VIA(0): Option: Capture 0 use V1 engine : Default path
(**) VIA(0): Option: HQV Manual Switch Disabled
(**) VIA(0): Option: No mpeg add one line on bottom = 0
(**) VIA(0): Option: DeBlocking Disable!!
(**) VIA(0): DeBlocking Minimum Width Default : 320
(**) VIA(0): DeBlocking Minimum Height Default: 240
(**) VIA(0): Option: Use 2D BitBlt method to write event-tag into VQ and make sure MPEG decode END Disable
(II) VIALoadVideoOption
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xf6002000 - 0xf60020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf6001000 - 0xf60010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[10] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(--) VIA(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xf0000000 with size 0x4000000
(==) VIA(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)
(--) VIA(0): Frame buffer start: 0xb3758000, free start: 0x300000 end: 0x4000000
(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf4000000 with size 0x9000
(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xf4200000 with size 0x200000
(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(EE) VIA(0):  Couldn't open "/dev/video2"
(II) VIA(0): VIAScreenInit : V4L Disabled : fd2 = -1 
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.
(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.
(II) VIA(0): 3D Engine has been initilized.
(EE) VIA(0):  Couldn't open "/dev/video2"
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:00.7
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) VIA(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "via" driver
(II) VIA(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) VIA(0): [drm] created "via" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"
(II) VIA(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8bb6000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8bb6000 to 0xb7f8f000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) VIA(0): [drm] drmAgpEnabled succeeded
(II) VIA(0): [drm] agpAddr = 0xe8000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] agpBase = 0x00000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] agpAddr = 0xe8000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] agpSize = 0x02000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] agp physical addr = 0x00000000
(II) VIA(0): [dri] use agp.
(II) VIA(0): [dri] frame buffer initialized.
(II) VIA(0): [dri] visual configs initialized.
(II) VIA(0): [drm] register handle = 0xf4000000
(II) VIA(0): [drm] mmio Registers = 0xf4000000
(II) VIA(0): [dri] mmio maped.
(II) VIA(0): VIAInternalScreenInit
(II) VIA(0): Frame Buffer From (0,0) To (1024,1280)
(II) VIA(0): Using 1280 lines for offscreen memory.
(II) VIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	CPU to Screen color expansion
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Image Writes
	Offscreen Pixmaps
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		15 128x128 slots
		4 256x256 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(II) VIA(0): [drm] FBFreeStart= 0x00500000 FBFreeEnd= 0x03fba000 FBSize= 0x03aba000
(==) VIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) VIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(**) Option "dpms"
(**) VIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) VIA(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) VIA(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) VIA(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) VIA(0): [dri] kernel data initilized.
(II) VIA(0): [drm] Initialized AGP ring-buffer, size 0x1000000 at AGP offset 0x0.
(II) VIA(0): direct rendering enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:00.7
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/via_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) cursor device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) cursor is in relative mode
(**) cursor: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) cursor: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Bad file descriptor
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Bad file descriptor
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Bad file descriptor
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
```


```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"i2c"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"vbe"
	Load   "extmod"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
	BoardName   "via"
	VendorName  "VIA Tech"
	Driver "via"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
	ModeLine "848x480" 47.4 848 888 976 1104 480 481 484 505
	ModeLine "1440x1050" 184.5 1440 1544 1704 1968 1050 1051 1054 1103
	ModeLine "1280x768" 118.5 1280 1368 1504 1728 768 769 772 807
	ModeLine "1440x1050" 160.0 1440 1536 1696 1952 1050 1051 1054 1096
	ModeLine "1280x768" 103.0 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 802
	ModeLine "1024x512" 53.3 1024 1072 1176 1328 512 513 516 535
	ModeLine "856x480" 41.3 856 888 976 1096 480 481 484 502
	ModeLine "848x480" 41.0 848 880 968 1088 480 481 484 502
	ModeLine "720x576" 42.6 720 760 832 944 576 577 580 602
	ModeLine "720x480" 34.9 720 752 824 928 480 481 484 502
	ModeLine "1920x1080" 172.9 1920 2043 2249 2578 1080 1081 1084 1118
	ModeLine "1440x1050" 126.2 1440 1536 1688 1936 1050 1051 1054 1087
	ModeLine "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync
	ModeLine "1366x768" 85.86 1366 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync
	ModeLine "1360x768" 85.50 1360 1392 1712 1744 768 783 791 807 +HSync +Vsync
	ModeLine "1280x768" 80.1 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795
	ModeLine "1280x720" 74.6 1280 1341 1474 1688 720 721 724 746
	ModeLine "1024x512" 41.3 1024 1056 1160 1296 512 513 516 531
	ModeLine "856x480" 31.7 856 872 960 1064 480 481 484 497
	ModeLine "848x480" 31.5 848 864 952 1056 480 481 484 497
	ModeLine "800x480" 29.58 800 816 896 992 480 481 484 497
	ModeLine "720x576" 32.7 720 744 816 912 576 577 580 597
	ModeLine "720x480" 26.7 720 736 808 896 480 481 484 497
	#Refresh Rate 60Hz
	Identifier "MonitorGeneric Video Card"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Generic Video Card"
    Monitor  "MonitorGeneric Video Card"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"         
		Depth		1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"         
		Depth		4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"         
		Depth		8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"         
		Depth		15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"         
		Depth		16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes  "1024x768"
		Depth		24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection
```


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats 
So,where's that compiz screenshot.?

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Congrats
> So,where's that compiz screenshot.?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


hey wait, it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"

i guess i need to troubleshoot the errors first "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual"


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like its a bug.
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/58541

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^
its for ATI




> gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ lsmod | grep via
> via                    43904  2
> drm                    83348  3 via
> snd_via82xx            29336  0
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Not quite,its been found on a couple of other chipsets too.
Read this : *bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6624

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

some more informations, when i try to run glxgears it runs smoothly, and some times i also get 5000 or 6400 FPS which is very good considering
8600GT gives 7600FPS, however my FPS aren't stable


```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ glxgears 
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
2921 frames in 5.0 seconds = 584.115 FPS
3074 frames in 5.0 seconds = 614.655 FPS
3074 frames in 5.0 seconds = 614.703 FPS
8499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1699.795 FPS
[B]32420 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6483.904 FPS
32340 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6467.845 FPS[/B]
15242 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3048.340 FPS
25751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5148.552 FPS
3035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 606.896 FPS
3059 frames in 5.0 seconds = 611.652 FPS

gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$
```


also i tried running, compiz from terminal here is what i get

```
gaurish@MOODY-MACHINE:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

it clearly indicates that i am missing Xgl


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2007)

<<<BUMP>>>
i even can't play simple movies, it just freezes


----------

